# Best snow tires for Grizzley 700?



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I use my wheeler a lot on the ice and need new tires. I want some good tires for snow up to 2' deep but i don't want to auction off my 3 yo to a foster family. Anybody have a good suggestion or brand to look at?


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

i would look on ksl and see if you could find some good used ones for cheaper.. sometimes you can find some good deals on there.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

bowhunter301 said:


> i would look on ksl and see if you could find some good used ones for cheaper.. sometimes you can find some good deals on there.


Thanks, but i need to know which brand/make will fit the bill.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I can only recommend two tires for that bike BTW sweet wheeler have 2 of them myself and love them! ITP or Maxis shop around prices vary widely between dealers but should run you 300-450 for a set of them if you mount them on existing wheels. If you ever feel like going on a ride check out utahatv.com we go on a monthly ride usually family friendly come ride with us.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

ITP Mud Lite's are one I would look at. I bought a set a couple years ago and loved them so much I put a set on my other bikes as well. Very good traction on all surfaces especially in snow, sand and mud. My $.02 worth.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

MeanGene said:


> ITP Mud Lite's are one I would look at. I bought a set a couple years ago and loved them so much I put a set on my other bikes as well. Very good traction on all surfaces especially in snow, sand and mud. My $.02 worth.


That is what is on my bike now, but people swear by the maxis bighorns as well.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I have the maxxis big horn radials and they are worth less in the snow. I have carlisle a.c.t radials on the other atv and same problem. I love both tires; but they are different needs in snow. since I sold my sleds a few years back, I have been trying to use the ATV's to no avail.
You do not want a tire that digs !!!!!! all you do is go down, which makes things go all wrong. once down you are just plowing through the snow and slipping on ice. the trick is to stay on top of the snow, with just enough traction to get you moving while packing the snow underneath the tire. I was this close to buying those track systems for my machines. figure for the price of the system it was like buying a sled for half price. then I got my first hand experience with those track systems, watched a guy burn through his drive belt. As he was waiting for his bro to come replace it, I started to wondering if this happen to me, could I replace my own belt, and carry all the tools needed. His brother was a mechanic for a polaris dealership, and I got to talking with him. He said that if you run a track system you should replace your belt every year (ouch that's 100.00 a year), not worth it. I value my atv for hunting first.
Now for the experiments. I have been moleing around, strapping snow boards on the front tires of my honda trx, this will keep my front end up. Then run my sand paddles in the rear. But I think I will have the same problem of digging down. I really want to try something with the honda, because of the chain drive. Yes it is two wheel drive, but if I have no push or drag on the front end and the weight difference is night and day, I might have a chance. 

also you could put 1/2 hex head screws in your nobbies, or buy studded snow tires. then at least when you do dig down to the ice, you would have some traction.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I have the ITP mud lite, XTR's on my king quad. Similar to the grizzly in size. I had it on strawberry a few times last year, never had a problem until the slush was at least a foot deep,. then it got a little sketchy going back to the truck once it started to melt. Other than that they have been really good tires.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> You do not want a tire that digs !!!!!! all you do is go down, which makes things go all wrong. once down you are just plowing through the snow and slipping on ice. the trick is to stay on top of the snow, with just enough traction to get you moving while packing the snow underneath the tire.


When using a 4 wheeler in the snow, it does not matter what tires you have on. If you are in snow too deep then it's too deep. I have even chained up my wheelers and although it helps ALOT, once you reach snow that is just too deep you go NO WHERE. Just like a 4x4 pick up truck. Eventually you just float and have no traction for forward movement. Sleds are for deep snow, thats why they make them.


----------

